# Spring Season Not Looking Good



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know, I know...it's early. But isn't this the most pathetic looking snow map for mid-January. Most of my yard is showing grass.

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interactive/html/map.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Pretty sad when Maine has more snow than we do!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

WAY to early to predict.By mid march we could have 2-3' on the ground.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Not if theres no sheet water for them!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

2-3' of snow fall.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My bad I thought you ment 2-3 thousand geese? :withstupid:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mav,Are you going to be able to hunt this spring?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Not as much as last year but I will be able to go out a couple of times?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The weather is crazy it was -30 last week and yesterday it was 35. Tomarrow we are supppose to get some snow, I hope it keeps falling because we could use it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The way things are going I don't see many blizzards in the future. If you don't like the weather here, just wait 10 minutes.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ND gets more snow than Maine? I was just thinking yesterday as I was looking across a black field how this spring season will turn out?? May take longer for the ice to melt with no snow on it for insulation. Starting to do my snow dance!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looking at the map, it looks like Maine has more snow, I was wasn't saying they get more than us in general. Sheet water is key for the spring migration. No sheet water means less stopping areas.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hahaha I think NC has got more snow then us right now. The sheet water is not looking good. Hopefully some of the wet fields I hunted this fall will still have water this spring. Either way I am pumped. Hard to sleep when you know you will be at again in 2 months.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Man I pray for no sheet water down here in the fields during the spring, only makes getting in the fields a HUGE pain. Plus it gives the birds so many options of places to roost and rest.

One spot I have is one of a handful of ponds in an area that can have over a million birds in it at one time. In that area having water to hunt is better than having a field full of bait! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We've got around 12 in. on the level up here.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't help but think how low Sakakawea is going to get this summer! Montana doesn't seem to have much snow pack either :eyeroll:


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't be too concerned yet. This dry snow in January and February doesn't amount to much anyways. If the wet snows that matter don't come in mid-March, then we can worry.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Wrong...As a pheasant hunter the last thing I would wish for would be a bunch of snow!! Come on guys!! Mercy, mercy,,,please don't pray for snow. I also think that the farmers would prefer a snowless prarie because most areas had excess moisture last fall. Mercy, mercy,,,


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If we dont have snow the ice melt wont matter porkchop, all the birds end up doing is migrating over the state in about 2 day. They stop once they hit sheetwater. And that could be in mid Sask.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wondered about that. I guess I will start dancing faster and harder. Definitely don't want the birds to do a fly by!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well if they started north right now they would hit the brakes before they got here.This is about what the snow line should look like.I'm tired of them getting to SD and then spending 2-3 weeks there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well if they are in SD for that long you just have to go to where the geese are. South Dakota is way better anyways for just the shear amount of birds! I love it!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Still got ALOT of winter left guys, and a good amound of snow on the ground in the east right now. Remember last year, one rain storm in March can change things drastically.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Decoyer,you had to bring up the monsoon weekend!Quit doing the rain dance chop,that weekend was a disaster.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Corpus Christi and Minneapolis have the same amount of snow so far this winter.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You need snow, well we got plenty the last two days here in Saskatoon. We have over 2 feet so far and still coming down today. There will be as much snow or more this spring to melt. It might delay the migration if the snow line is in southern and central sask. With no snow in ND but just 60-100 miles north there will be lots might justs hold those birds in the northern part of the state.. IMO :beer: 
Here is some snow and some dead snows and blues on it for you all to look at:

[siteimg]289[/siteimg]


```
Admin Note:

To post pics from the photo album, you need to post the pic id between these tags:

[siteimg]289[/siteimg]
```
Just remind us all of those snowy days when everything works out just right.. Well in this field it worked out great for 3 days in a row.. Two days one man limit and one day two mans limit


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like Nodak is getting a little Snow today!!! Even over this way we're spose to get 4-6", which is alot this year :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

brobones I may have to cross the border to shoot some snows with you!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lets just put it this way, there will be plenty of snow. And if there isnt a snowline I will still be out hunting!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks GB3, we were dying to know. :lol:

I wish Sask. would drop the "no ross" rule in the spring. It would make spring hunting so much easier and enticing to come up.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Huey, Im just trying to be an optomistic person!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

When I was in AR this past week there were plenty of snows flying and feeding in large groups. AR has plenty of water, the Mississipi is about three feet over it's crest and has flooded a shiz load of timber. Many of the smaller river's are over it's banks too. The ducks... Didn't see that many flying around, very slow! :-?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Were you in Arkansas or Alaska? :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Arkansas! :lol:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Lots of snow in Manitoba, we must have at least 2-2 1/2 feet of the stuff. Athough I'm wishing for less snow. Can't really do much outside this time of year with this much snow. That and I'm still hoping for a a couple more dry years to draw down the marsh.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice Pic Brobanes! :bop:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We got rain today and a little bit of snow. Nothing too big, just enough to make all the roads slick around here.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

We got rain and a few inches of snow. Every little bit helps.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey H20fwler, thanks for the comment. For more pictures check this site out
http://members.shaw.ca/goosegetter/


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

We just booked a guided spring hunt in aberdene, do you guys think it will be any good around thear ? We've got one foot 3 inches of snow here in central mn.


----------

